# Aktuelle Fänge



## Zander01 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr heuer schon was gefangen habt?
Geht bei euch schon langsam was, oder is es noch zu kalt?
Ich war bis jetzt noch nicht beim Wasser, hab im Moment noch keine Zeit dafür gefunden und bei den Temperaturen wird es auch nicht lange dauern bis sich die ersten Frostbeulen bemerkbar machen.
Schreibt mal was ihr schon verhaften konntet.

Gruß Zander


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

HY!

Ausser an den Forellenseen geht hier auch nicht viel!
Der Rhein ist wohl wie ausgestorben! (Ist ja auch fast kein Wasser drin!#q)


----------



## stockfisch (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Ausser nen Haufen Rotaugen, einige Forellen und ein paar Saiblineg auf den Forellensee hab ich auch noch nichts gefangen dieses Jahr. War drei mal mit Gummifisch an der Donau unterwegs, nix .. aber das bin ich ja von letztem Jahr gewöhnt #q


----------



## michl (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

seas,
bei uns spielt sich gar nix ab, da an der enns erst am 16.03.2006 angefischt wird; #c


----------



## martin k (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hi!

Ich hoffe in den nächste 2-3 Wochen auf etwas Freizeit und natürlich schwindendes Treibeis...dann steht meiner ersten mehrtägigen Donautour nichts mehr im Weg...vielleicht geht ja noch ein Zander vor Schonzeit, wobei ein laichreifer Rogner auch vor dem 1. April selbstverständlich released wird...

@stockfisch: wo in der Donau fischst Du, auf welche Arten vorwiegend u. wie??

lg
Martin


----------



## stockfisch (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hallo Martin,

also die letzten Jahre hatte ich zumindet immer das Donau A Wasser (also vom "Stametzplatzl" bis Ottensheim und auf der drüberen Seite vom Burschenschafterturm bis Wilhering) und das rechte Pleschingerrecht (alle 3 Industriehafenbecken, Jachthafen und ein bischen Donau). Zusätzlich hatte ich letztes Jahr die Traun ab der Eisenbahnbrücke bis Mündung (dieses Jahr werdens es vermutlich die Waikerlseen sein).
IM A-Wasser fische ich viel im Bereich Puchenau. Vorwiegend mit totem Köfi wenns auf Zander geht (das funktioniert relativ gut, wenn man weiss wo ,ansonsten klassisch 10er Haken, Made, Seitenarm. Gefangen habe ich dort viele Rotaugen, schöne Barben und manchmal wenn ich mit Wurm fische einen Aal bzw. kleine Welse. Ausgenommen letztes Jahr hatte ich dort auch immer wieder viel Blaunasen (im Hochwasserjahr 2002 wars ein Wahnsinn, da tummelten sie sich in Riesenschwärmen in einer kleinen Bucht, da hatte man nach ca. 15min fünf schönere Stücke zum Hechtschleppen gefangen 
Aufs erste Schmelzwasser freu ich mich auch schon, unterhalb vom Einlauf des Hammerbachs gibt ein paar Stellen wo man wirkliche schöne Regenbogenforellen mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen fangen kann. Aber auch im Linzer Bereich des Reviers gibts einige gute Stellen, die Reviergrenze (Stametzplatzerl) ist immer wieder für Überraschungen gut.
Was das Pleschingerrecht betrifft kann ich folgendes sagen: da ich letztes Jahr die Karte dort das erste Mal hatte, hiess es für mich erstmal ein bischen Reviererkunden. Im Winterhafen war ich oft Barschzupfen (hauptsächlich mit der Match, feine Pose und Wurm) oder auch Rotaugen oä. als Köderfisch fangen. Leider konnte ich dort keinen Räuber überlisten. In den anderen Hafenbecken war ich viel mit Gummifisch bzw. Blinker unterwegs, konnte aber leder keinen einzigen Fisch erwischen (muss aber daszusagen, dass ich erst seit letztem Jahr das Spinnfischen betreibe, es liegt also sicher noch sehr an mir #q
Ansonsten gehts immer wieder mal zum Irrsee bzw. Tageskarten in Abwinden/Mitterwasser.

Wo fischt du so bzw. wo kannst du jetzt noch Spinnfischen auf Zander? Zumindest im A-Wasser bzw. im Pleschingerrecht ist seit 31.1. das Spinnfischen bis Ende Mai verboten, d.h. auch mit totem Köfi oder so ist nichts. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, siehts in den meisten Gewässern des LFV-OOe nicht anders aus.

Schönen Tag noch,


----------



## martin k (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hi Stockfisch!

In den Revieren unterhalb von Linz (Abwinden, Langenstein...) ist das Fischen auf Räuber ganzjährig erlaubt (natürlich muß man die artenspezifischen Schonzeiten beachten...). 

Den Linzer Hafen hatte ich 2003 & 2004...ich war dort vorwiegend Spinnfischen. Schwierig ist es hier meiner Ansicht nach deshalb, weil dieses Gebiet doch sehr stark beangelt wird. 
Der Winterhafen ist gut zum Rapfen- u. Karpfenangeln. 
Der Industriehafen bietet an den Spundwänden ein hervorragendes Barschangeln und besonders im Spätherbst/Winter ist mit schönen Hechten zu rechnen (ein Freund von mir hat um Weihnachten einen mit 1,16m gefangen...). Im Sommer ist hier direkt im Uferbereich an der Steinschüttung auch das Aalangeln einen Versuch wert.
Köderfische und Räubernachwuchs gibts im kleinen Yachthafen reichlich...
Zander habe ich meistens im Hauptstrom gefangen, wobei hier auf einen Maßigen ca. 20 Untermaßige kommen (auch mit großen Ködern...). Für die dicken Stachelritter ist die Donau in diesem Berich offenbar etwas zu seicht...

Neben verschiedenen Donaurevieren habe ich in den letzten Jahren den Rannasee, Irrsee, Holzöstersee, Höllerersee, Weikerlsee und Bieberteich intensiver befischt. 

lg
Martin


----------

